# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Arztkosten oder Krankenhauskosten

## saiasia

Hallo,

eine Bekannte von mir fliegt demnächst nach Thailand um ihre Hautprobleme in den Griff zu bekommen.
Sie geht bei Khon Khäen in ein Krankenhaus. 
Den Tip mit dem Krankenhaus hat sie von einer Thaifrau.

Was mich jetzt daran interessiert ist, wieviel muß man für solch einen Artzbesuch ausgeben ?
Nach welchem System wird in Thailand abgerechnet, muß man alles selber bezahlen ?
Ich meine jetzt nicht eine Privatklinik, sondern ein öffentliches Krankenhaus.

Bin gespannt ob mir da einer weiterhelfen kann,

bis demnächst

saiasia

----------


## Hua Hin

Hallo, Du bist ja lustig. l
egal ob öffenliches Krankenhaus oder privat, deine Bekannte muss alles Cash bezahlen.
Braucht sie jetzt einen Dermatologen oder geht wegen Hautproblemen in ein Krankenhaus?

Gruss Alex

----------


## saiasia

Hallo,

Sie geht in der nähe von Khon Khäen in ein Krankenhaus.
Dort soll ein sich ein Arzt mit Hautkrankheiten sehr gut auskennen.

Das Sie alles Cash bezahlen muß, ist mir schon klar.
Dachte nur, daß vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrung mit einer Behandlung(Hautkrankheit), 
in Thailand hat.


saiasia

----------


## schiene

Zu den Behandlungskosten in Thailand kann ich dir leider nix sagen,aber wenn es sich um die Schuppenflechte handelt....ein bekannter plagte sich sein lebenlang damit herum.Letztes Jahr nahm er an der Frankfurter Uniklinik als Testperson für ein neues Medikament gegen die Schuppenflechte teil.Nach einem halben Jahr war alles weg und seit dieser Zeit ist nichts wieder erschienen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Hallo,...
> Was mich jetzt daran interessiert ist, wieviel muß man für solch einen Artzbesuch ausgeben ?


Ich denke die werde ihr dort schon soetwas wie einen Kostenvoranschlag erstellen können. Grundsätzlich ist die Behandlung dort um einiges günstiger.
[quote="saiasia"]
Nach welchem System wird in Thailand abgerechnet, muß man alles selber bezahlen ?
Ich meine jetzt nicht eine Privatklinik, sondern ein öffentliches Krankenhaus.
[/qoute]
Was meinst du? Egal ob Privatklinik oder öffentliches Krankenhaus, gehn darf man erst wenn die Rechnung beglichen ist. Ein Kostenübernahme von einer Reisekrankenversicherung ist wohl auch ausgeschlossen, da die Krankheit ja schließlich vor der Reise schon ausgebrochen war.
Wenn die Frage dahin zielt, ob man die Kosten evtl. bei seiner Krankenkasse geltend machen kann, da hilft wohl nur mit der Krankenkasse zusprechen. Obwohl ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen kann.

----------


## saiasia

Hallo,

erst mal Danke für alle die, die mir geantwortet haben.
Sobald ich mehr weiß, melde ich mich wieder.
Bis dann.

saiasia

----------


## burny63

Hallo,

Mach Dir keine Sorgen um die Arzt- oder Spitalkosten in Thailand. Die sind sehr moderat im Gegensatz zu den europäischen, speziell den schweizerischen Gesundheitskosten. Ich bezahlte in Udon Thani für ein VIP-Krankenzimmer 950 Baht/Tag exkl. Essen,  plus die Behandlunskosten. Ist fast wie im Hotel, nur der Krankenhausgeruch störte ein bisschen. 
Ein kleiner Tipp: Schau Dir zuerst die Diplome der behandelden Ärzte an. Mit einem Diplom aus Amerika oder Europa an der Wand fühlst Du dich gleich besser. Obwohl ich nicht behaupten möchte, dass die in Thailand ausgebildeten Ärzte schlechter sind. Vielleicht bricht da auch meine Schweizer-Mentalität durch (Erzogen auf ein Maximum an Sicherheit und Qualität).

gruss
burny

----------


## Hua Hin

> Ich bezahlte in Udon Thani für ein VIP-Krankenzimmer 950 Baht/Tag exkl. Essen, plus die Behandlunskosten.


Hi Burny,
das ist ja sensationell günstig. Was hatte denn dieses VIP-Krankenzimmer alles zu bieten?
Alleine die tägliche Arztvisite war bei mir in Hua Hin schon teurer wie bei Dir das ganze Zimmer.

Gruss Alex

----------


## burny63

Dusche/WC, Fernseher, Kühlschrank, Air Condition, zweites Bett (mehr ein Sofa), Balkon usw. Wenn es nicht ein Spital wäre, hätte ich dort mein Ferien verbringen können. Zur Anmerkung: Mein Frau war im Krankenhaus (Geburt unserer ersten Tochter, die Kleine kam einen Monat zu früh). Die ganze Sache, ca. 5 oder 6 Tage kostete ungefähr 10 - 12'000 Baht.  Und wohlgemerkt VIP-Service! All the best for my wife!  Da war mein Selbstbehalt bei einer Leistenoperation in der Schweiz schon höher! Und wir Schweizer sind sicher gut versichert.

Ich würde trotzdem zuerst einen Kostenvoranschlag verlangen. Man weiss ja nie, wer liebt schon teure Überraschungen. Frage auch nach den "Verpflegungskosten", ansonsten lass das Essen aus einem Restaurant kommen. No pompen! wie die Thai's sagen.

gruss

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Burny,
da war ja das volle Programm angesagt. Deine ganzen Leistungen hatte ich auch, bis auf den Balkon.
Das sind schon gewaltige Unterschiede.
Jedenfalls Glückwunsch zu deiner Tochter.  ::  

Gruss Alex

----------


## burny63

Hallo Alex

Vielen Dank! 

In Thailand kann und soll man sich das leisten. Als Eingeborener eines Hochpreislandes sind dies paradiesische Tarife. Bei der Gesundheitsversorgung sollte man keine Abstriche machen. Meine Frau war am ersten Tag auf der "Allgemeinabteilung", da keine Zimmer im VIP-Bereich frei waren. 30 - 40 Betten auf der Abteilung und zu jeder Patientin noch 4 - 5 Verwandte, die sie umsorgten. Es war wie in einem Ameisenhaufen. Heiss und stickig. Die Hygiene, na ja, Thai-Style. Dies soll keine Bewertung des thailandischen Gesundheitssystem sein, da bricht halt meine Nationalität durch. 
Ich hätte für diesen Topservice auch das Doppelte bezahlt.

Gruss

----------


## big_cloud

Auch Thai leisten sich diesen VIP-Service
hatte letzten Dezember das Vergnuegen eine junge Mutter in einem Hospital in CEI zu besuchen, ihre juengere Schwester war 24/7 im Zimmer auf dem Sofa, der Kuehlschrank wohl gefuellt, war wirklich mehr Hotel, denn Klink-Atmosphaere


PS:Ich war *nicht* der Vater  ::  

Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## burny63

Ja, auch Thais können sich das leisten. Vielmals auch eine "Standesfrage" um das Gesicht zu wahren. Als ich das erste Mal meine Mia auf der Allgemeinabteilung besuchte, hörte man die Thais tuscheln: 

"Die ist mit einem Farang verheiratet und liegt hier?!?!?!"

War aber doch eindrücklich zu sehen, wie es einem ohne die nötigen Goldtaler in der Gesässtasche ergeht.

----------


## saiasia

Hallo,

nur kurz als Info.

Meine Bekannte ist nun in Thailand.
Sie  hatte nun  auch schon 2-3 Arzttermine.
Bezahlt hat sie bisher so ca. 20 Euro, inkl. Medikamente.
Die Medikamente haben aber nicht den erhofften Erfolg gebracht, 
das ist aber ein anderes Thema.

Ich versuche hier mal die Adresse aufzuschreiben.
Dr. Parinja Rawiegunn Parsis
Khon Kaen
Tel. 043-225627

Sirithon Khon Kaen
t. Nonnsombunn P.
Bannhädd J.
Khon Kaen
Tel. 043-287041-2

Vielleicht kann jemand mit dieser Adresse etwas anfangen.


saiasia

----------


## schiene

Somlaks Vater hatte seit ein paar Wochen einen Art Auswuchs/Geschwür an der Handfläsche.
Zum Arzt traute er ich nicht und lief lieber mit einem Handschuh über der Hand rum :: 
Auch alles Bitten von Somlaks Mutter und anderer Familienmitglieder half da nix.
Also blieb nur eins,am nächsten Morgen bekam er kein Frühstück und wurde von mir und Somlak ins Auto gesetzt.
Wir fuhren nach Surin(60 Km)in ein Privatkrankenhaus von dem bisher nur gute erzählt wurde.
Gleich am Eingang wurde gefragt um was es ging und zur richtigen Abteilung weitergeleitet.
Angaben von Daten,Wiegen,Blutabnahme,Röntgen war alles in einer knappen Std.erledigt.Er bakam ein Einzelzimmer und sollte noch am selben Tag operiert werden.Daher blieb seine Frau gleich mit im Krankenhaus wo noch eine Art Couch stand wo sie schlafen konnte.Wir fuhren wieder heim.Gegen 16 Uhr bekamen wir den Anruf das die OP gut verlaufen sei und wir ihn am nächsten Tag nach dem Mittag wieder abholen können.
Somlak beglich die Kosten und staunte nicht schlecht als sie 17.284 Bath las.Auf der Rechnung war nur die Gesammtsumme angegeben.Also verlangt sie eine detailierte Rechnung was wiederum fast ne halbe Std.dauerte.
Naja,am Ende hat sie die Rechnung bezahlt.
Ich muss sie mal scanen und hier mit einstellen.

Das Privatkrankenhaus:


die Hand vor der OP


nach der OP

----------


## pit

Also in Bangkok bekommt man immer eine detaillierte Aufrechnung ohne spezielle Nachfrage. Ausnahme ist, wenn ich mich z.B. ambulant als Kassenpatient behandeln lasse.

 ::

----------


## schiene

*Noch ein Bsp. für Krankenhauskosten*

Blinddarm OP (entfernung) mit 5 Tagen Krankenhausaufenthalt.
80.000 Bath.
Dies hat ein mir bekannter  Engländer im Juni 2012 in einem Krankenhaus in Khon Kaen bezahlt.

----------


## pit

Hatte ich glaube ich schon erwähnt. Die Versicherung musste für meine Blinddarm - OP in Bangkok letzten Monat rund 35.000 zahlen. Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus: 2 Tage.

 ::

----------


## pit

Nun weiß ich auch, was ich für die Behebung meines Magendurchbruches heute gezahlt hätte, wäre ich nicht versichert.
Rund stolze 110.000 Baht.

 ::

----------


## schiene

magendurchbruch klingt aber nicht so gut!!
Hoffe du hast alles gut überstanden.

----------


## Enrico

Jetzt verstehe ich dein Post in der SB! Du machst aber auch sachen, man man man ::

----------


## schiene

Ein befreundeter Holländer hatte sich anfang des Jahres das Dengue Fieber eingefangen.
Für 6Tage Krankenhaus in Buriram+Medikamente für die die nächsten 2 Wochen 82.000 Bath.

----------


## Enrico

Ganz schön heftig. Das sind 2000 EUR

----------


## Robert

Ich habe gerade woanders gelesen, daß z.B. das RAM in Chiang Mai einfach Pauschal 20.000 Baht "Oversea Claim Service" 
und es aber nicht Begründen können, wofür die nun wirklich sein sollen.
Außerdem hat man dem Arzt auch noch vorgeworfen, daß er nicht die volle Summe ausgenutzt hat, die die KV für die Behandlung zugesagt hatte...

----------


## schiene

*Thailand Phuket – Krankenhaeuser verrechnen verschiedene Preise an Falangs und Thais*

Phuket Thailand : Ein Beamter verteidigte die  Verrechnung an Ausländern zu stark überhöhten  Preisen für die Behandlung im Vergleich mit denjenigen, die für thailändische Staatsbürger verrechnet werden.

Die Phuket Gazette sprach Phuket Provincial Administrative Organization (PPAO) Vice President Chawalit Na Nakorn, der auch auf der Provincial Hospital Board of Directors, über die große Differenz  zwischen den Preisen für thailändische und ausländische Patienten. “Unser Krankenhaus soll eine effiziente Gesundheitsversorgung für Menschen erbringen und versucht, jeden zu decken. Deshalb haben wir verschiedene Arten von Patienten Zahlungsverfahren, wie soziale Sicherheit Patienten, die 30-Baht-Krankenversicherung Patienten, Patienten, die Beamte, Self-Payment-Patienten und Patienten mit privater Krankenversicherung sind “, erläuterte Chawalit.

“Jedes Krankenhaus, auch diejenigen, die von der Regierung im Besitz stehen und betrieben werden von dem  Ministry of Public Health, haben verschiedene medizinische Behandlung Preise zwischen thailändischen und ausländischen Patienten. Unsere Preise für ausländische Patienten sind zum Teil auf den Bereich der Preise durch das Ministerium für Gesundheit festgelegt worden.

“Doch unser Krankenhaus Verwaltungsausschuss hat nach der  Prüfung der Frage, beschlossen, die Preise für Ausländer einzustellen”, sagte er. Die “Entscheidung” beinhaltet die gesamte Thonburi Krankenhaus-Management-Gruppe, die das medizinische Personal und Dienstleistungen anbietet.

“Ausländer unsere Dienste nutzen, und wir haben nicht die Mittel, um die notwendige Behandlung zu den gleichen Preisen, die wir Thais bieten können. Die meisten Thais sind entweder durch die 30-Baht nationalen Krankenkasse oder durch die obligatorische Sozialversicherung gedeckt, die für alle Personen gilt oder sie sind Staatsangestellte.

Alle Ausländer, die bereits eine Sozialversicherungsnummer besitzen, die verpflichtend für Ausländer in dem Königreich ist, geniessen die  gleichen günstigen Preise wie  Thais.

Nun das leidige Krankenhausroblem. Ich empfehle jeden Falang ins Krankenhaus Thalang zu gehen. Die dort verrechneten Preise betragen zwischen 5% und 25% von Patong oder Phuket Town. *Geradezu unverschämt finde ich aber  daß Thais die ihren Wohnsitz nicht in der Provinz Phukt haben ebenfalls empfindlich zur Kasse gebeten werden – die Krankenhäuser verlangen von einfachen Bargirls und Hotelangestellten in Patong einfach zumindest 500 Baht obwohl sie nur 30 Baht verrechnen dürften.*
Quelle:
http://www.asien-news.de/phuket/thai...nd-thais/16812

----------


## pit

> Geradezu unverschämt finde ich aber  daß Thais die ihren Wohnsitz nicht in der Provinz Phukt haben ebenfalls empfindlich zur Kasse gebeten werden – die Krankenhäuser verlangen von einfachen Bargirls und Hotelangestellten in Patong einfach zumindest 500 Baht obwohl sie nur 30 Baht verrechnen dürften.


Genau diese Ansicht ist falsch! Die Behandlung für 30 Baht bekommt ein Thai nur in dem (Gouvernment)-Krankenhaus, in dem er auch für diese Art der Versicherung registriert ist. Das ist i.d.R. an dem Ort, wo er auch gemeldet ist. Und das ist wirklich an Krankenhäuser gebunden, die der Regierung unterstehen! Privat betriebene Krankenhäuser brauchen diesen Service nicht anzubieten! 

 ::

----------


## SAMI

FRAGE
Wenn man wegen einer Krankheit sich in die Obhut in Thailand ins Krankenhaus begibt, kommt da überhaupt eine Auslandskrankenversicherung auf?

Soviel ich weiß, kommt diese nur für unvorhersehbare Krankheiten und Unfälle auf, aber nicht für eine private, chronische  Behandlung.


Übrigends,  Psoriasis oder Neurodemitis sind meist angeborene Krankheiten, die man nur lindern kann, da diese nach mehr oder wenigen großen Zeitabschnitten immer wieder zum Vorschein kommen können.

----------


## pit

> FRAGE
> Wenn man wegen einer Krankheit sich in die Obhut in Thailand ins Krankenhaus begibt, kommt da überhaupt eine Auslandskrankenversicherung auf?


Das hängt davon ab, was die Versicherung im Vertrag mit einschließt oder eben explizit ausgrenzt. Da gibt es keine pauschale Aussage. Im Zweifelsfall immer den Vertrag lesen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Eine ganz interessante Frage!
Unterscheiden muss man zwischen einer Auslandsreisekrankenversicherung oder einer Krankenversicherung welche man abgeschlossen hat.
Auslandsreisekrankenversicherung sind in der Regel nur 6 Wochen gültig,wobei man da auch längere Zeiträume (bis zu einem Jahr)versichern kann.
Soviel ich weiß kommen die Reiseauslandskrankenversicherungen nur für Fälle auf welche akut sind.Wenn du also eine Vorerkrankung hast und diese nur weiter behandeln lassen möchtest wird sie nicht dafür aufkommen.Musst du aber 
z.b.wegen einer Verschlechterung deiner Krankheit eine nötige ambulant Behandlung in Anspruch nehmen zahlt sie das auch.
Mir ist nicht bekannt das man beim Abschluß einer Reisekrankenversicherung Vorerkrankungen angeben muss.
Bei Krankenversicherungen welche auf Dauer oder mehrere Jahre abgeschlossen werden wird es wie @pit schon schrieb Unterschiede geben und man sollte sich am besten direkt bei der jeweiligen Versicherung erkundigen.

----------


## schiene

Hier mal eine Liste von Krankenhäusern welche oft von Ausländern besucht werden
http://www.bangkok.diplo.de/contentb...erzteliste.pdf

----------


## schiene

Gestern war ich bis gegen 01Uhr auf einer Geburtstagsparty.Schon ziemlich besoffen kam ich auf die blöde Idee mit meinem Moped
noch an eine Bar zu fahren um noch ein paar Bierchen zu schlürfen.  ::  Auf der Heimfahrt gegen 03 Uhr kam es zu einer kleinen Meinungsverschiedenheit zwischen mir und meinem Moped.Das Moped war der Meinung unbedingt eine andere Richtung zu fahren wie ich es wollte.
Leider hab den Streit verloren.
Mein Ohr musste mit 6 Stichen angenäht werden,ein paar Prellungen und Schürfungen waren weitere Folgen.
Naja,muss halt jeder sein Lehrgeld bezahlen und Dummheit wird ja auch folgerichtig bestraft 
Die Versorgung im Krankenhaus kostete 680 Bath mit Nähen,Wunddesinfektion und Tabletten gegen Infektionen.

----------


## Enrico

Man man man....

 :Second:

----------


## chauat

Woher kenne ich das nur??
Motorradfahren darf ich aus was weiß ich für gründe (Unfall 7 Wochen Krank) auch nicht mehr, seit dem letzten Unfall mit dem Auto wo mir ein Motorrad hinten rein gefahren ist darf ich auch keine Langenstrecken mehr mit dem Auto Fahren. 
Habe da nee Idee, gib mir mal die Nummer deiner Frau und meine Frau wird ihr dann Tipps geben was man mit so Dummen Farangs machen kann! 

Martin   ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## pit

Oweia, hats denn wenigstens schön weh getan? Aber Du warst ja eh betäubt.    :: 

 ::

----------


## Robert

Schwein gehabt...
Selbst mit klarem Kopf ist Motorrad fahren in Thailand mit großen Risiken verbunden, 
da sollte man sich alkoholisiert niemels aufs Bike setzen!

----------


## schiene

> Oweia, hats denn wenigstens schön weh getan? Aber Du warst ja eh betäubt.


Ich bin nicht sehr empfindlich und vom Nähen hab ich nix gespürt.
Heute war ich noch mal zur Wundversorgung.Kostete 70 Bath.
Tabletten hab ich auch jede Menge(wie in Thailand üblich) bekommen.Ich nehme aber nur die zur Desinfektion.
Schmerztabletten lehne ich ab,muss ja auch bissel was vom Unfall fühlen :: 
Das Bein ist ganz schön angeschwollen aber nicht weiter schlimm.Dafür zeigt es ein schönes Farbenspiel  :: 
@Robert
Natürlich hast du Recht,aber in solchen Momenten denkt man halt nicht so weit ::

----------


## pit

Naja, ist auf jeden Fall ein weiterer Beitrag zum Thema: Ein Farang zeigt den Thais, wie man sich sicher auf der Straße verhält.   :: 

 ::

----------


## schiene

Letztes Jahr sind an der gleichen Stelle wo es mich hingelegt hat innerhalb von 3 Monaten 2 Mopedfahrer tödlich verunglückt.
In diesem Sinne hab ich ihnen schon gezeigt das es auch anders geht :: 

Die Schwellung im Knie ist fast weg und das Bein sieht schlimmer aus als es ist.
Die heutige Wundversorgung am Ohr kostete nix.
Und so schaut mein Bein heute aus....

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn sich das nicht entzündet bei der Luftfeuchte isses in ein paar Tagen verheilt
die blauen Flecken werden noch ein bischen gelb das war es dann
wärste richtig mit dem Kopf aufgeschlagen hätte es sich fast erledigt
( mann fährt ja nicht mit Helm )
somit kannste in ein paar Tagen weiter saufen ..... :: 

wollte noch schreiben : wie bekloppt muss man eigentlich sein...
aber es kann dir ohne Schuld und nüchtern auch passieren
ich jedenfalls werde mich auf meine nun in die Jahre gekommene Honda Dream nicht mehr setzen * schwör *

----------


## schiene

Alle Schürfwunden am Kopf sind bestens verheilt.Heute war ich beim Fädenziehen am Ohr.Kosten:90 Bath.
Das Bein hat immer noch alle möglichen Färbungen aber die Schwellungen sind weg.
Zum Glück ist es wirklich noch einmal klimpflich ausgegangen und ich persönlich sehe es als letzten 
"Warnschuß"da ich schon zu oft in solchen Fällen Glück hatte.

----------

